
Most intelligent and deep thinking individuals out there fail to be happy - neverminder
https://www.learning-mind.com/fail-to-be-happy-intelligent/
======
sunstone
That's because they were not intelligent or deep thinking enough to follow the
teachings of Epicurus.

